# REG - Regis Healthcare



## System (2 October 2014)

Regis is one of the largest and most geographically diversified private Australian residential aged care providers, operating a large portfolio of high quality aged care facilities.

Regis was formed in the early 1990s and has grown places from an initial portfolio of 104 places to 45 facilities with 4,719 Operational Places. Regis' facilities are purpose built and are primarily located in metropolitan areas across Australia. Regis' service offering is targeted at the premium end of the market with a focus on high acuity care.

http://www.regis.com.au


----------



## PinguPingu (19 February 2015)

I believe their first market results are out tomorrow. In a sector is definitely going to grow in the next 5-10-15 years, interesting to see how they go.


----------



## Gordon7 (20 February 2015)

PinguPingu said:


> I believe their first market results are out tomorrow. In a sector is definitely going to grow in the next 5-10-15 years, interesting to see how they go.




Agree with you, except that I believe they report on Monday 

Technically looking good since listing and possibly poised to move up from here. I also take note that *AOG * also in the same business came out with a good result a few days ago and has since pushed higher. I take that as a positive for REG.

On a side note, AOG was also trading within a micro consolidation pattern on top of a 1.5 year consolidation pattern before it broke out.


----------



## galumay (20 February 2015)

PinguPingu said:


> I believe their first market results are out tomorrow. In a sector is definitely going to grow in the next 5-10-15 years, interesting to see how they go.




It will be, its a bit hard to gauge because the established player, AOG, is more of a REIT and with REG and JHC so new to the market there is not much history to look into. 

It is a sector that will grow, how many and which of the players are able to translate that into profits remains to be seen.


----------



## PinguPingu (20 February 2015)

Gordon7 said:


> Agree with you, except that I believe they report on Monday





Ahem, seems your info was incorrect  

I took a nice little punt yesterday following the others good results via a small CFD position, nice little winner this morning. 

A very fragmented market for sure, but who knows, they could be the next G8 of the retirement villages and they have started off very well.


----------



## Gordon7 (20 February 2015)

PinguPingu said:


> Ahem, seems your info was incorrect
> 
> I took a nice little punt yesterday following the others good results via a small CFD position, nice little winner this morning.
> 
> A very fragmented market for sure, but who knows, they could be the next G8 of the retirement villages and they have started off very well.




Alas my info was incorrect but I nonetheless also too took a small punt yesterday, so for bringing this stock to my attention, I must thank you 

By the way, what is the source of your info for upcoming report announcements ?


----------



## PinguPingu (20 February 2015)

Gordon7 said:


> Alas my info was incorrect but I nonetheless also too took a small punt yesterday, so for bringing this stock to my attention, I must thank you
> 
> By the way, what is the source of your info for upcoming report announcements ?




Haha no problems, hope you didn't sell in the morning like me  

Commsec didn't have it in their info so I just went to the company's website and got it off there.


----------



## peter2 (17 December 2018)

_A cautionary note first_: I won't be trading this due to my dislike of regulatory risk in this sector. 

Another promising reversal opportunity on the daily chart with an acceptable RR.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2020)

corona virus .... ouch!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 November 2020)

Washington H. Soul Pattinson and Ashburn have lobbed an offer for Regis Healthcare that values the aged care provider at $556 million. The joint bidders are offering $*1.85 a share,* a 25 per cent premium to Regis' closing share price. Ashburn already owns 27.2 per cent of Regis.

WHSP has proposed two alternative forms of consideration to Regis shareholders, being full cash consideration or a scrip alternative in a newly incorporated company, allowing Regis shareholders to retain an exposure to Regis as a privately operated business.


> “_Given the regulatory uncertainty and funding challenges currently facing the aged care industry, WHSP believes that Regis’ long-term prospects will be best served in a privately owned setting and that WHSP’s long investment horizons and access to capital make it and Ashburn Pty Ltd logical partners to oversee Regis’ growth and development,_" said WHSP chairman Rob Millner



.

- Been a hard Covid, let alone the age care enquiry.

_Daily chart (Ann. after market close)_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2021)

dangers of holding too long

_WHSP (Sol Patts) submitted an initial proposal at $1.65 per share on 30 September 2020 which represented a 48% premium to the 1-month VWAP of Regis shares on 29 September 2020.  On 19 November 2020, with the support of Regis’ co-founder and major shareholder, WHSP submitted a revised non-binding indicative proposal with an increased consideration of $1.85 per share, which represented a 59% premium to the 1month VWAP of Regis shares on 19 November 2020. 

WHSP believes that the two proposals provided Regis shareholders with a highly attractive opportunity to realise value for their shares in light of the significant uncertainty and funding challenges currently facing the aged care industry.   

Both proposals have been rejected by the Board of Regis. As a result, WHSP has withdrawn its non-binding indicative proposal as outlined in its announcement dated 19 November 2020 and ceased its association with Ashburn and Mr Dorman

.._.. and off the XMas card list, too..


----------

